# صلاه في التعب



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2010)

*ربي يسوع, اتيت الى العالم لتشفي اسقامنا , وتتحمل اوجاعانا.​
جلت تشفي الجميع واتيت بالتعزية لكل المتالمين والمحتاجين.

اتي امامك اليوم في وقت مرضي طالباً ان تكون مصدر

قوتي في الجسد, شجاعتي في الروح, والصبر في الالم.

اترجي ان اتقرب اليك على  وفي الامك حتى استطيع 

من خلالهم ان اكتسب الصبر والرجاء.

ساعدني واعيد لي صحتي حتى اتوحد مع كنيستك 

ونرفع معاً المجد لاسمك لاجل عملك

باسم يسوع .. امين.​​​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله يا روزى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## youhnna (18 مارس 2010)

*اميييييييييييييين
شكرااااااا روزي
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 مارس 2010)

نورت يا كوكو بمرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (18 مارس 2010)

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا يوحنا

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (19 مارس 2010)

امين

مرسي عالصلاة الطيبة 
تحيتي​


----------



## روزي86 (19 مارس 2010)

ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## النهيسى (22 مارس 2010)

*

آمين

صلاه جميله جدا

الرب معاكم​​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 مارس 2010)

نورت يا استاذ نهيسي بمرورك الجميل


----------



## christianbible5 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

> اترجي ان اتقرب اليك على وفي الامك حتى استطيع
> 
> من خلالهم ان اكتسب الصبر والرجاء.


*روعة...*

*اجعلني يا رب ان اردد هذه العبارة في اوقات الشدة:*

*مع آلامك يا يسوع...*

*شكرا لك اختي الرب ينور دربك...*


----------



## سور (19 سبتمبر 2010)

صلاة حلوه جدا
اجمل مافيها بساطتها
شكرااا روزى للكلمات الرائعه​


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *روعة...*
> 
> *اجعلني يا رب ان اردد هذه العبارة في اوقات الشدة:*
> 
> ...


 

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

سور قال:


> صلاة حلوه جدا
> 
> اجمل مافيها بساطتها
> 
> شكرااا روزى للكلمات الرائعه​


 

شكرا ليكي يا قمر نورتي الموضوع كله


----------



## christianbible5 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> * ربي يسوع, اتيت الى العالم لتشفي اسقامنا , وتتحمل اوجاعانا.​*





روزي86 قال:


> *جلت تشفي الجميع واتيت بالتعزية لكل المتالمين والمحتاجين.*​
> *اتي امامك اليوم في وقت مرضي طالباً ان تكون مصدر*​
> *قوتي في الجسد, شجاعتي في الروح, والصبر في الالم.*​
> *اترجي ان اتقرب اليك على وفي الامك حتى استطيع *​
> ...


ميرسي الك اختي الغالية...

ارفع هذه الصلاة عن نيتك واتمنى لك الشفاء والراحة الدائمة مع الرب يسوع...

الرب يسوع يكون معك...


----------



## روزي86 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ميرسي الك اختي الغالية...
> 
> ارفع هذه الصلاة عن نيتك واتمنى لك الشفاء والراحة الدائمة مع الرب يسوع...
> 
> الرب يسوع يكون معك...


 

ميرسي ليك خالص يا كرستيان

ربنا يخليك


----------

